

Startup Quote: Charles F. Kettering, Inventor - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/11400678521

======
raychancc
The world hates change, yet it is the only thing that has brought progress.

\- Charles F. Kettering

<http://startupquote.com/post/11400678521>

